# Iron Cypress Tattoo and Design



## gannam

Hey war gamers. Just wanted to give a shout out to a good friend of mine John Davis, that owns a Tattoo shop in Lake Charles Louisiana. http://www.ironcypress.com/

He is an old school 40K, battle tech, and Necromunda player and does very good work. If you like Ink, or stills, or just good art, please give this studio your business. 

Here are some of his stills that he has done that are 40K related.

























































Also here is some work he did on my leg. I told him on the phone that I wanted a pre heresy Thousand son guy that was still evil, he knew exactly what I wanted. 










A bit non 40K related, but his work is great.


----------



## Blammer

Mind = Blown :shok:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Blammer said:


> Mind = Blown :shok:


same


----------



## Djinn24

Ask your buddy if he minds Commissar Ploss uses some of his art in an upcoming issue of The Heretic, we can always use great 40k art in there. Full credit and a plug for his business will of course be included.


----------



## gannam

He said that would be great. Please let me know if it is used and when that issue is coming out.


----------



## Hrolleif

After seeing that if I'm ever in the area I'll definitely drop him a line.


----------



## Djinn24

Well we are trying to recover issue three right now so I am sure some of it will make it into that.


----------

